# Gilde gesucht



## braunc785 (29. Oktober 2020)

Hi

 

Nach einer längeren Auszeit bin ich nun wieder zu WoW zurück gekehrt. Da mein PC aber auch in die Jahre gekommen ist, habe ich mir gleich ein paar neue Teile geordert und haben nun das Spiel und bald einen PC mit dem es ohne Probleme läuf. Das einzigste was jetzt noch fehlt ist eine Gilde. Ich würde ungern anfangen und ingame mein Glück versuchen sondern im Vorraus schonmal versuchen eine passende Gilde zu finden.

 

Perfekt wäre einfach eine Gilde in der zusammen was unternommen wird, in der man sich hilft und bei Problemen sich gegenseitig unterstützt. Ich bin kein Profi und ich habe nicht vor unter die 5 Top Gilden zu kommen. Spass ist wichtig und der Umgangston.

 

Ob Allianz oder Horde ist mir an sich egal. Da ist mir die passende Gilde einfach wichtiger als die Fraktion.

 

Das Alter der Mitglieder ist mir auch egal so lange alle gut miteinander umgehen. Selber bin ich 35 falls das für euch wichtig sein sollte.

 

Vllt findet sich ja die passende Gilde.

 

Grüße

Chris


----------



## StythEU (2. November 2020)

Moin braunc785,

 

wenn du Interesse hast, können wir gerne mal in Kontakt treten und schauen ob du zu uns, der Gilde <Pact of the Reckless>, passt. Wichtig wäre noch zu wissen, auf welchem Realm du spielst. Ich hänge dir mal unseren Forenbeitrag an, der schon einige Fragen klären könnte. 


```
https://forum.buffed.de/topic/210400-h-thrall-pact-of-the-reckless-sucht-verstaerkung/
```


----------

